# Autumn Colours



## dpc (Sep 22, 2020)

September 21st, 2020


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2020)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## jabird56 (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice pictures, where did you take them?


----------



## dpc (Sep 23, 2020)

jabird56 said:


> Nice pictures, where did you take them?



Rural reservoir in Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## Dantana (Sep 23, 2020)

dpc said:


> Rural reservoir in Saskatchewan, Canada


Do you mind if I ask what part of Saskatchewan? My mom grew up in a little town called Leask, and I spent some wonderful summers on D'Amour Lake with my grandparents. 

Beautiful shots.


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2020)

Dantana said:


> Do you mind if I ask what part of Saskatchewan? My mom grew up in a little town called Leask, and I spent some wonderful summers on D'Amour Lake with my grandparents.
> 
> Beautiful shots.



South-western Saskatchewan, Kindersley to be precise.


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2020)

September 22nd, 2020: local walking trail


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2020)

Lovely shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2020)

It's tough finding new things to photograph these days, so I'm reduced to revisiting old stamping grounds. Took these yesterday with a Fujifilm X-T4. I've ordered a Canon R with adaptor. Hope it'll be here soon but it might be a wait. Was going to buy an RP but decided on the R. The R6 would be nice but you can't get them yet where I live and I can't justify the extra cost. Would have preferred the lower pixel count of the R6 over the R.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2020)

Another very nice series. I especially like the last picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2020)

September 22nd, 2020: local reservoir in autumn splendour


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2020)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2020)

Autumn aspen grove in prairie coulee


----------



## jprusa (Sep 30, 2020)

Love all you pics dpc , keep them coming


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2020)

October 7th, 2020


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2020)

Very nice series.


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2020)

Photographer waiting for birds to approach


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2020)

Tree line


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## jprusa (Oct 15, 2020)

Love the colors and as always great shots!


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2020)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2020)

Free standing stone wall with old sod cabin


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice shots.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2020)

The reservoir has begun to freeze over


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2020)

Very nice series., dpc.


----------



## PhotonShark (Oct 23, 2020)

dpc said:


> September 21st, 2020



The first two are my favourite. Any post processing? What settings did you use?


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2020)

PhotonShark said:


> The first two are my favourite. Any post processing? What settings did you use?




Both pictures were taken with the Canon 5DMII + EF24-105mm f/4L
- Picture 1: ISO 160; f/16; 55mm
- Picture 2: ISO 100; f/16; 28mm 

RAW files processed in DxO PhotoLab 3, I believe (I have several post processing programmes and use them almost randomly; I don't typically record my precise steps and will sometimes move a photo from one programme to another. ie: RAW development in DxO, then touch up in ON1 Photo RAW, or Luminar 4, sometimes in Affinity Photo)


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2020)

I posted some of these previously. I updated my DxO PhotoLab 3 to PhotoLab 4 yesterday and decided to reprocess some RAW files to test out the new version. I really like this programme.

Canon 5DMII + EF 24-105 f/4L (all at f 16 with various focal lengths)


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2020)

Lovely colours. Very nice pictures.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2020)

7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2020)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Maximilian (Dec 6, 2020)

Although we had some first snow last week (pretty early here this year) I just found the time to proceed some recent pics. 

Here is a little series taken at the old canal nearby.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Maximilian.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 6, 2020)

The posts on this thread are really beautiful!

I thought I'd add this: It's one of the first panoramas with my R5 I made. At Wilgreen lake, near our home in Kentucky.
R5 & RF 70-200 f2.8L handheld vertically. 1 row of 8 shots, each 70mm f16 1/180" ISO 1000, 19.6K x 8.5K pixels in original.
(In the future I'll try to use f4 or 5.6 if possible for best sharpness with this lens)




Here's a 1:1 small crop of the above:


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2020)

Lovely shot, usern4cr.


----------



## becceric (Jan 25, 2021)

Bench and Pagoda.
I posted a winter image of this area in the Winter 2020-2021 Gallery.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice shot, becceric.


----------

